# timber doodles.



## alleyyooper (Sep 18, 2011)

Years ago I used to shoot them when grouse hunting. I stopped shooting them myself because I just plain disliked the flavor of the meat.
Yesterday while walking my dogs I jumped one on the east end of the swamp and another one on the west side. I figure they are migrating thru as These are the first I have seem in the 27 years I have lived here. 
That brings up the question does one in Michigan need a federal water fowl stamp to hunt them?


 Al


----------



## Fifelaker (Sep 19, 2011)

*Timber doodles*

No fed. stamp but you can go to midnr elicence and fill out a survey and get the endorsment. I dont care much for flying liver either. My dogs do very well pointing doodles. They have pointed 9 or10 this year so far. Season opens the 24'th. Us trolls have quite a few doodles summer here I had a clutch in by back yard all spring and summer but I think cats,hawks,coyotes thinned them out.:mad2: Have you shot any Grouse yet? I have not pulled the trigger yet 7 points and no shots dog's think I forgot how to pull the trigger:msp_ohmy: . But when the leaves thin out some the little 28 ga. will thunder.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't been able to get out myself yet. My dogs know better than to question what I do or don't do. I've told them when I have caught them laughing at me, I would stop taking them if they didn't show me some respect despite bad shooting or not shooting.

 Al


----------

